# Stingray purchase



## 75 Bronco (Jan 1, 2021)

Thinking about buying this bike, want to make a fair offer. Owner believes it’s stock. I think it’s a 76’. Any assistance with value would be appreciated. Rear fender will come with bike, ( after market tire to wide to fit fender). Lastly, does the shifter placement look stock? I thought all shifters we’re supposed to be near the grips. Thanks again


----------



## sworley (Jan 1, 2021)

I agree, those had a trigger shifter on the bar originally - not on the headset like a Varsity would. 

It looks to be a decent bike overall but the later rays aren’t as sought after or valuable. I’d think $300-$400 would be a win-win price for both parties.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks like there is a build date stamped in the head badge, so it's a 76 or later. I like the stem shifter, keeps the bars from having another wire hanging all over.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2021)

man .... that seller must live in a very dangerous neighborhood!
the way the bike is locked up inside his apartment is scary
unless you just pick it up and run


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2021)

I like it nice bike and yes shifter should be thumb shifter. I,m with sworley cost wise, maybe a little more depends who you put it in front of. I have a "76 as well real smooth. Good luck


----------



## sworley (Jan 1, 2021)

I definitely like my '76. One bike I've actually held onto over the years...


----------



## 75 Bronco (Jan 1, 2021)

Appreciate the feedback.  I did make the seller a fair offer. Waiting to hear back, see where we land on this one.  Feel free to send me info on stingrays any of you may have for sale.  Also looking for a 50’s Phantom. Thanks again


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2021)

Good luck 75 with the purchase of the '76 haha . Love the coaster brake and the yellow.


sworley said:


> I definitely like my '76. One bike I've actually held onto over the years...


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 18, 2021)

75 Bronco said:


> Thinking about buying this bike, want to make a fair offer. Owner believes it’s stock. I think it’s a 76’. Any assistance with value would be appreciated. Rear fender will come with bike, ( after market tire to wide to fit fender). Lastly, does the shifter placement look stock? I thought all shifters we’re supposed to be near the grips. Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 1330332
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollo (Jan 20, 2021)

... Looks correct ... thumb shifter also correct ... 
... Here's one that I sold for $500 about 5 years ago ... but prices have shot up for them since ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 20, 2021)

You just need to move the wheel back it is supposed to have a big tire look at Rollo's


Sambikeman said:


> View attachment 1341773






Rollo said:


> ... Looks correct ... thumb shifter also correct ...
> ... Here's one that I sold for $500 about 5 years ago ... but prices have shot up for them since ...
> 
> View attachment 1342854


----------

